# ibo traditional world championship shoot-along... PICS ADDED



## fountain (Jul 16, 2010)

Daddy, chris,lester and myself made the extremely long ride to clarksville,tn today to try our hands against the best traditional shooters in the world.  We shot a hunters course today..25 targets...and I for one am in trouble!  Chris and lester did good, but I have not picked up a bow in over five weeks, and it shows very bad.  We are all suffering from fatigue..in several ways..heat, tiredness,and in my case and my dads,laziness and not shooting.  We got to sit in on two very informative seminars given by rod jenkins and rick welch.  Two of the best shooters in the game and some great info shared.  When I get home I will post pics.  More to come tomorrow..hopefully after a better day than today...cause today I looked like I have never shot before.  Later......


----------



## Dennis (Jul 16, 2010)

Good Luck guys


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 16, 2010)

fountain said:


> ...cause today I looked like I have never shot before.  Later......



What did ya do shoot a 200?


----------



## fountain (Jul 16, 2010)

Not hardly!  Out of a possible 292 I shot a 157 with 5 "x"'s.  Crazy!  23 targets with a possible high of 11, one with a possible 21 and one with a possible 18.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 16, 2010)

I have heard from the Crossville bunch.
It was hot, for one.

Sounds like a fun course! 
I reckon it was a long haul for you S Ga fellows.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for the report TJ!!! Sorry you had a bad day with the course, but hey, for most of us we have our bad days also. I just hope I have many more "on" days than I do "off" days but I know the bad shooting days are always there waiting to pop up.  Disappointing I know, but we all know you are a great shot and today you will surely do better. Good luck!!!!


Thanks for the scores Jeff and WAY TO GO TOMI!!!!!!!!


----------



## fountain (Jul 17, 2010)

fixing to get day two underway.  Maybe we can run into Toni and the jettons today.  Their scores were better than all of ours!  Great shooting gals.


----------



## fountain (Jul 17, 2010)

Day two done...more bad shootinh to report.  Chris made the shootoff and is leading his class.  We have seen some of the best shooters in the world and it is impressive to say the least...everything from straight comp. Set ups with stabalizers, clickers, rests, and everything else to self bows with cane arrows.  The top three in the shootoff were shooting longbows..don't see that much.  I have some pics to post when I get home of the shootoff.  Day three to come..me and lester were just shy of shooting with rod jenkins in the morning..lester is 4 pts behind him!


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for the update TJ.  That would have been a treat to shoot with Rod.  You must not be shooting to bad if you just missed shooting with him.  Chris show them how a GA boy can shoot.  Good luck to all of you.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 17, 2010)

Just borrowed this picture from SB.
Top 32 shooters in the Hunter Challenge.
Chris, right up front. That is cool.
Good job Chris!


----------



## johnweaver (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for the update TJ!   We are thinking of you guys and praying for a safe return home.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 18, 2010)

Great! Mike


----------



## fountain (Jul 19, 2010)

returned safe and tired!  just uploaded bout 20 pics i will upload after work.  shot better yesterday and was pleased.  chris did well placing second in his class for the hunter challenge course and the over-all in his class as well.  super job.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 19, 2010)

T.J. glad your group all got home safe.  Looking forward to your pictures tonight, I'm in the process of putting mine on in a few. I took a few everywhere and some on the Hunter Challenge course,  but none on the IBO course as that was against their rules. Once the ladies got off the course I was able to take pics of several of the groups together. I had alot of fun. Learned ALOT from some of the BEST shooters I've ever been around and made alot of new friends. For a bunch of yankees, they weren't half bad!!!!!
The scores in my group for the Hunter Challenge originally were mixed up, and I was not the scorekeeper, but I have no excuse for not shooting as well except myself!!!!!
I am proud of Myrna Jetton, who took home 2 trophys. 1st place in Women's LB in the Hunter Challenge and 2nd place in the IBO Women's LB. 
And of course it goes without saying, that I'm tickled for Chris placing 2nd!!!!! He shot so well under pressure!!!!!


----------



## fountain (Jul 19, 2010)

here are my pics:
rick welch and myself






some good shootin on a big ol elk









chris and bullwinkle..i couldnt even walk up to him and put my arrow in the 5 gallon bucket sized 10..look in his back!





top 32









top 32 shots in action
chris





rick welch









robby clark..big feller that can SHOOT!









louisana outdoor guys


----------



## fountain (Jul 19, 2010)

this was a 27 yard dare..straight uphill..on top of the hill to boot





this cat ran chris down and was either fixin to have his way with him or shake his hand..couldnt tell so i saved him!





top 2 guys in my class on the hunter challenge course..ty pelfry on left and scott antzac (sp) on right..winner





chris showin off





chris showin off for the second time!  this was the top 3 in the hunter heavyweight class





rod jenkins and scott..top 2 guys in my class overall






this is what we all went after.....





...and this is what i came home with





...some tired, dirty, croc feet...but tomi liked them


----------



## johnweaver (Jul 19, 2010)

Thats just wrong....Glad you had a good time.  Sure beats a sharp stick in your eye.


----------



## BGBH (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for taking us along...great pictures..Congrats to Chris on some fine shooting...


----------



## fountain (Jul 19, 2010)

i did have fun..was aggrevated with my shooting, but i learned something..it does help to practice!


----------



## LanceColeman (Jul 19, 2010)

Outstanding and WAY TA GO CHRIS!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 19, 2010)

T.J. that's SO funny!!!!!!!
Those are some good pictures for sure. hey I tried to get Stanley to shoot at that doe's head that Chris shot between the eyes!!!! Wasn't that a good looking set-up!!!!!  Alot of people didn't even see the doe til they pulled arras!!!! Stanley said if and when we skipped it off her head, we'd never find the arras....so we didn't get to.
 here's a few of mine:





Mark "Pappy" and his lovely wife, Joanie Baggett. The hosts for our fun weekend at Twin Oaks!!!!




Kiva and Stanley Walker and myself at the pavillion. We had just gotten there on Friday.




Stanley with Wayne Baggett, a couple of real characters for sure!!!!




Myrna Jetton, Joanie, myself and Kiva looking good like ladies should!!!!!




A bunch of the Twin Oaks crew at the pavillion.




Wayne Baggett, his son Jamie and his grandsons at the pavillion adding up their scores.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 19, 2010)

here's a second batch:




Here's Jimmy Blackmon (RangerB) and his son about to go out on the range, little did they know they would end up winning big on Sunday!!!!!!




Larry Trammel, Tony Jetton and Stanley showing some good shots on the Hunter Challenge course!!!




here's the shot with our arras in it, saving that poor little doe that Chris shot between the eyes!!!!!




Here's some good shots from Myrna and Tony Jetton, myself and Stanley Walker.




I loved this target....it looked good in the woods!!!!




good shots from Myrna,  Kiva and Grant Morgan!!!!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jul 19, 2010)

TJ, you shot good considering you didn't have a bow to shoot for a month.  

It was a really cool experience getting to shoot with trad people you hear about all the time.  Rick Welch, Rod Jenkins, Randy Irvine, Ty Pelfrey, Scott Antczak, Dale Karch..........I know I've missed a few.  Heck, Denny Sturgis Jr. was in my division!

The two guys I shot with on Sunday, Scott Langley and Sean Callanan, were the real deal.  Scott is a previous ASA Shooter of the Year in traditional, and took 2nd place at last years IBO Championship.  Sean was last year's IBO World Champion in the Hunter Heavyweight division.  

I went into Sunday with a one point lead, but slipped a bit under the pressure.  First target jitters got to me, and I started out with a 5.  I was somehow able to stop the bleeding, but ended up losing to Scott by 3 points.

This range is the Augusta National of archery.  I'd have to say that this is the nicest range I've ever been to, and I talked to other people who have shot all over, who agreed with me.  

I really had a ball this past weekend, but dang, shooting in the mountains is tough on a flatlander!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the photo's folks and congratulations to you Chris Spikes!!!!

Congratulations to all of you that made the event, that is an accomplishment in itself.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 19, 2010)

a third batch:




Here's Stanley with Pappy and the bow Pappy made and shot for several years. Pappy raffled it off at the Twin Oaks Classic back in May and Stanley won it. Her name is "Holey Moley" she's made from an osage fencepost!!!!!




Here's my buddy Shannon in the knapping pit!!!!!




Chris and Lester at the practice range!!!!!




John and son, Sean Logan from Lagrange, TN on the hunter course. This young man would also win on Sunday!!!!!




Brian and son Chris Collinsworth taking water out to the range. Chris would end up with a buckle by Sunday!!!!! Man was he grinning ear from ear then!!!!




Coming off the range, we ran into two friends just arriving!!!! here's Kiva, Bob Brundage, myself, World Champion Bill Leslie and Stanley. Bill has a "sister" longbow to mine. His bow and my "Sallie" were made by Iron Mt Bows - Mike Forrester of Bristol, TN.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 19, 2010)

Chris, I'm so glad you posted pictures of those fine trophy wins!!!!! 
here's my fourth set:




Chris, T.J., myself and Lester taking a break.




Joanie and myself in pink!!!!!! She's the foundation and cement that keeps this place a running for sure. If you need anything done.....find her and ask!!!!!!




just for you fellers....here's some better looking delights!!!! Here's Christine and Hannah from Red Bull drinks. They came out in the Red Bull car and handed out lots of Red Bull to everyone.




Bill and Sue Bigham from "Lost Tribe" in Memphis, Kiva, myself and another "Lost Tribe" archer Roy Phillips, on the practice range on Sunday!!!!!




This was the youngest person at the shoot, I'll bet. 11 week old son of one of the winners of the Women's Recurve class. He wasn't happy to be there!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 19, 2010)

And my last batch were pictures of some of the Women's groups on Sunday after they left the course. 




This was the top placed ladies. The one in blue is Vivian Bryant, she ended up with the buckle that Sunday!!!!! A real nice lady to meet!!!!








Missi Baker from Idaho, Barbara from Kty, myself and Emily Termite from Wisconsin. All three really great ladies to shoot with. Missi was the only lady in the Pop-up/Long Distance Tournament.




This wasn't all the ladies, but wasn't able to get pics of the others.
I sure had a good time!!!!!


----------



## reviveourhomes (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks like you guys had a blast! Chris, Im proud for you Brother....that is Awesome!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 19, 2010)

Great pictures TJ and Tomi!

Good job Chris!
What kind of bow were you shooting, and who made it? 
It is a fine looking bow for sure.


----------



## Necedah (Jul 19, 2010)

WOW! That was one shoot I hated missing. Thanks for all the pics! 
Congratulations Chris, now all "those" trad people are hearing about you.
Your famous 

Dave


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 19, 2010)

Way to go everyone and a big congrats to Chris.

TJ that is pretty cool that you got your pic with Rick Welch, and Tommi you ladies shure were stacking them arra's in pretty tight, great job to everyone.

Thanks for shareing all the pics.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jul 19, 2010)

Jake Allen said:


> Good job Chris!
> What kind of bow were you shooting, and who made it?
> It is a fine looking bow for sure.


It's an extremely rare Killzone Kustom.  There are only 3 in existence.

I forget the name of the fellow who built it.


----------



## ScottGray (Jul 19, 2010)

Dang!!!! That looked a great time. I wanted to make it but, as some of you may or may not know I am a Grandfather now My daughter and her husband blessed us with a Grandson(our first) in November and we had the chance to keep Asher this past weekend and well, I couldn't say no. I love shooting and the thrill of competition is great but nothing.... and I mean nothing  compares to being able to love on that little boy. If the shoot is at Twin Oaks again next year I will be there and maybe, just maybe Asher will be there too

I saw a lot of faces that I know or recognized and have to give a tip of the hat to ya'll for the great shooting!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 20, 2010)

sure hate that i missed this one......

chris like lewis said i am proud for ya!!!!!!!!!!!!

tj you can shoot ...... we all know that.......LOL


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats chris!  Nice pictures from everyone.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice going Chris. Mike


----------



## fountain (Jul 20, 2010)

holy crap...i missed the red bull girls!!?  that would have been enough to give me wings fer sure!..wow

i like the car too!  that thing is kewl


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 20, 2010)

fountain said:


> holy crap...i missed the red bull girls!!?  that would have been enough to give me wings fer sure!..wow
> 
> i like the car too!  that thing is kewl



T.J. you mighta had to wash them feet first!!!!!! Them girls were right purty and smelled good too!!!!!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jul 20, 2010)

fountain said:


> holy crap...i missed the red bull girls!!?



I didn't......


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 20, 2010)

Chris don't miss anything.


----------



## rastaman (Jul 20, 2010)

Awesome stuff...thanks for sharing the pictures and the stories!  i will add my congratulations also Chris!


----------



## fountain (Jul 20, 2010)

chris, thanks for tellin me afterwards....and tomi thanks for the pics

sunday was the cleanest my feet were all weekend, so they picked the good day to come see me!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 20, 2010)

looks like everyone had a great time. 

 Chris, great job at the shoot! that is quite an accomplishment. 

 tomi, looks like you where shooting quite well too, way to go!!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jul 21, 2010)

*Scores have been posted*

*Master Class*
1  JIM POWELL                      GRAND LEDGE, MI      341        
2  RANDY IRVINE WILLIAMSTOWN, WV 333 
3  Austin Termaat Merrill, WI 318 
4  RICK WELCH PARON, AR 152 


*Recurve Unaided*
1  Scott Antczak Cudahy, WI 360 
2  ROD JENKENS DECUTAR, AL 353 
3  Randy Epling Ripley, WV 345 
4  DANNY CLARK LITTLE ROCK, AR 344 
5  Lester Rhoden Lyons, GA 343 
6  T. J. Fountain Ailey, GA 330 
7  Ty Pelfrey Penn Valley, CA 316 
8  Richard Niblock White Pigeon, MI 312 
9  Mark E Dreiling Wichita, KS 305 
10  Don Baker Sandpoint, ID 301 
11  Clint Brown Angola, IN 261 
12  Rusty Craine Richland Hills, TX 261 



*Mens Recurve*
1  Bryan Harruff Spencerville, OH 373 
2  Chuck Cranford Gutersville, AL 365 
3  Don Batten New Bern, NC 362 
4  KEN BUSALCCHI PARK FALLS, WI 355 
5  ROBBY CLARK MERIDIAN, MS 352 
6  Ralph Blake Weston, WV 351 
7  JEREMY MC BETH PICAYUNE, MS 351  
8  Stanley Walker Georgetown, TN 350 
9  BRAD RIPP PEARL RIVER, LA 345 
10  John Clouser Shaker Heights, OH 341 
11  Robert K Hamano Chicago, IL 341 
12  Ronny Gordy Brandon, MS 340 
13  DALE KLUG MERRILL, WI 339 
14  Ken Davis Schell City, MO 339 
15  MARK LYNDE ADDISON, MY 330 
16  Jim Fields Kingsport, TN 329 
17  WAYNE BAGGETT DICKSON, TN 329 
18  Dewayne Martin Christiansburg, VA 327  
19  Johnny Hyatt Leicester, NC 327 
20  Dave Ledford Tulsa, OK 327 
21  JAMIE BAGGETT DICKSON, TN 326 
22  JEREMY DUNCAN POPLARVILLE, MS 323 
23  JASON TURLEY CHAS, WV 323 
24  Michael Rash La Grange, CA 319 
25  BLAKE CLARK MERIDIAN, MS 316 
26  ROGER SMITH HAMERSVILLE, OH 314 
27  BEN GRAHAM MT PLEASANT, NC 312 
28  BILL SWOPE ADRIAN, MI 312 
29  GENE HECK ADDISON, NY 310 
30  William Batten Pollockville, NC 310 
31  DAVE MUILLINS CHARLESTON, WV 307 
32  Muz Pinnecoose Ignacio, CO 302 
33  Ben Parolini Merceo, CA 302 
34  JOSH MC GREGOR BENTON, KY 302 
35  JIMMY MC BETH CARRIERE, MS 298 
36  Danny ARNEY Honaker, VA 294 
37  Marshall Kaiser Mosinee, WI 291 
38  ED ALARI MC KINNY, TX 291
39  Brian Collingsworth Ashland City, TN 291 
40  Bill Curlis Ceres, CA 290 
41  Thomas Boitnott Pleasant Plain, OH 290 
42  JOHN KRAUS WRENTHAM, MA 286 
43  JAKE RIPP STATESVILLE, NC 286 
44  Roy W Phillips Memphis, TN 282 
45  TOM BUSALACCHI ELKHORN, WI 279 
46  Craig Mattern Batavia, IL 273 
47  Kim Burrows Meridianville, AL 272 
48  T.P. Sells Bristol, VA 271 
49  Bill Davidson McHenry, IL 271 
50  Gene halcom Harvard, IL 247 
51  Teddy Evans Crested Butte, CO 221 
52  Brandon McMilllen fulton, MS 208 
53  Michael Morgart Dixon, MO 200 
54  SCOT CARPENTER CONWAY, AR 176  
55  Art Vincent Nashville, TN 164 
56  ROB PEEL TULLAHOMA, TN 146 
57  GERALD BUXTON TOWN CREEK, AL 143 
58  RICKY ENFINGER CHUMUEKLA, FL 134 
59  Bill Bigham ,  0 
60  David Clore Elizabethtown, KY 0 


*Primitive*
1  C Jack Rhudy Damascus, VA 306 
2  NOLAN LANG DEECATUR, AL 299 
3  Jimmy Blackmon Clarksville, TN 295 
4  Tom Anderson Lanesville, IN 294 
5  HENRY TWEDDLE MUNGER, MI 289 
6  Gary s Davis Chesaning, MI 277 
7  Bob Enlow Corydon, IN 265 
8  Chad Weaver Fulton, MS 256 
9  Mike McGuire Spencer, TN 248 
10  MIKE WESTVANG WEATHERFORD, TX 239 
11  DAVID UNDERHILL PHILPOT, KY 236 
12  David Henley Ft Walton Beach, FL 147 



*Modern Longbow*
1  Ryan Ramsey Broken Arrow, OK 387 
2  Adam Williams Brandon, MS 372 
3  PAUL MCHARGUE HERRIN,  359 
4  Preston Roberson oncure, NC 357 
5  Chris Schisamdt Watertown, WI 346 
6  Dan Haire Churubusco, IN 344 
7  Jeff Mullis, JR Monroe, NC 341 
8  Tal Mcneill Hazelhurst, MS 341 
9  Steve Snider Georgetown, OH 337 
10  Tony Jetton Soddy Daisy, TN 333 
11  Scott Young Lynnville, IN 322 
12  PAGE ELDRIDGE WINSTON-SALEM, NC 320 
13  HOWARD ROCKHOLD WELLSBURG, WV 319 
14  JEFF GIBSON WHITE HALL, AR 317 
15  BRANDON BRIGHAM JEFFERSON, OH 273 
16  Chris Collingsworth Ashland City, TN 256 
17  Larry M Henley Fort Walton Beach, FL 158 
18  Terry Fountain Mt. Vernon, GA 108 
19  Jeff Mull ,  0  


*Longbow*
1  Talc Brewsaugh Corinth, KY 351 
2  Ken Redding Columbus, OH 346 
3  David Wallace Marietta, OH 341 
4  GEORGE O NEAL LIVONIA, MI 331 
5  Spanky Brooks Goddard, KS 329 
6  Tom Sloniger Gibsonia, PA 324 
7  BRIAN BISHOP PULASKI, VA 312 
8  Robert Miller Jackson, KY 301 
9  TOM ARNETT MIDDLETOWN, OH 300 
10  Todd Hathaway Erieville, NY 290 
11  CHRIS WALKER CORINTH, MS 276 
12  Dale Karch Ashley, IN 271 
13  ERIK MATHESON TAYLORSVILLE, NC 268 
14  Eric Mogren Sycamore, IL 267 
15  Ken Girard Martinsville, OH 257 
16  CLAY ICARD CATAWBA, NC 211 
17  JASON L ICARD TAYLORSVILLE, NC 207 
18  Joe Brittain Mills River, NC 169 
19  BILL LESLIE MURRAY, KY 142 
20  Steve Early Destin, FL 137 
21  Chad Boivin Murfreesboro, TN 0 


*Hunter Heavy Weight*
1  Scott Langley York, SC 358 
2  Chris Spikes Vidalia, GA 355 
3  Sean Callanan Middleton, MA 330 
4  Denny Sturgis Colon, MI 314 
5  Terry Harris Birmingham, AL 290 
6  John Fort Anderson, IN 281 


*Ladies Recurve*
1  Vivian Bryant Cantonment, FL 357 
2  Fawn Girard Martinsville, OH 346 
3  DIANA SMITH HAMERSVILLE, OH 345 
4  Hope Gillette Binghamton, NY 345 
5  Sue Bigham ,  344 
6  LINDA GRAHAM MT PLEASANT, NC 340 
7  Judy Marston Nashville, TN 335 
8  Sue Termaat Merrill, WI 333 
9  Missi Baker Sandpoint, ID 326 
10  Emily Termaat Merrill, WI 325 
11  Tomi Varnell Cleveland, TN 315 
12  Barbara Mc Intosh Jackson, KY 307 
13  LISA WELCH PARON, AR 295 
14  Debbie Brooks Goddard, KS 292 
15  Kiva Walker Georgetown, TN 264 
16  TIFFANY CARPENTER HOT SPRINGS, AR 98 

*Ladies Longbow*
1  JULIA NORRIS COKER, AL 333 
2  Myrna Jeffton Soddy Daisy, TN 323 
3  JESSICA TAYLOR MIDDLETOWN, OH 315 
4  CONNIE WESTVANG WEATHERFORD, TX 266 
5  MALLORY WILLIAMS BRANDON, MS 212 


*Cubs*
1  Logan Blackmon Clarksville, TN 248 
2  Cashel Hathaway Erieville, NY 239 
3  MACIE WELCH PARON, AR 231 
4  SAVANNA BRIGHAM JEFFEROSN, OH 135 

*Juniors*
1  Dylan Sloniger Gibsonia, PA 361 
2  JEFFERY GIBSON WHITE HALL, AR 333 
3  Sarah Martin Christiansburg, VA 321 
4  Isaac Evans IV Crested Butte, CO 318 
5  COLIN KRAUS WREATHAM, MA 244 

*Youth*
1  Hunter Collingworth Ashland City, TN 291 
2  LUKE WALKER CORINTH, MS 288 
3  Kyler Hathaway Erieville, NY 159 
4  CC LANKFORD PARON, AR 138


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jul 21, 2010)

Traditional World, Chapmansboro, TN
2010 Twin Oaks Bowhunters Challenge 1st & 2nd Place Winners!!!

*Youth*
1  JAKE BLASINGIM 191 
2  LUKE WALKER 189 


*Recurve Unaided*
1  TY PELFREY 238 
2  SCOTT ANTCZAK 236


*Mens Recurve* 
1  DANNY CLARK 256 
2  BRYAN HARRUFF 256

*Longbow* 
1  TOM SLONIGER 234 
2  SPANKY BROOKS 228 

*Cub*
1  LOGAN BLACKMON 96 
2  GRANT REYNOLDS 95

*Ladies Recurve *
1  MISSI BAKER 231 
2  SUE TERMAAT 221 

*Hunter Heavy Weight*
1  SEAN CALLAHAN 246 
2  CHRIS SPIKES 236 

*Junior*
1  DYLAN SLONIGER 215 
2  WYATT BAGGETT 189 

*Modern Longbow* 
1  RYAN RAMSEY 270 
2  JEFF MULLIS JR 250 

*Primitive*
1  TOM ANDERSON 215 
2  JIMMY BLACKMON 200

*Ladies Longbow* 
1  MYRNA JETTON 226 
2  JULIA NORRIS 204


----------



## fountain (Jul 21, 2010)

man i suck!  good job chris.

in our class..the 4th place guy was not even supposed to be in our class!  he said they made a mistake in the computer and placed him in the wrong group on day one, but apparently he shot good!  nice guy to boot.

it looks like daddy didnt turn his score in on day 2???  

preciate it chris..i looked monday and couldnt find anything on it.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for posting those Chris!!!!! I had wondered about the standings etc. and never know where to find them on other sites!!!!!
And no T.J. you don't suck....you're so funny!!!!!! I know your Daddy told you sometime or other that anyone can beat anyone at any given time!!!! The cosmic sprinkles just have to be in the right allignment!!!!! Dude!!!!!


----------



## whossbows (Jul 21, 2010)

good shooting from the ole Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- gang,,,,,


----------



## whossbows (Jul 21, 2010)

oooooooooops,sorry about that


----------

